# Reptile Shops In Kent



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

I use Lost World all the time, (THE Kent rep shop!) but always like to have a look around a new reptile shop ( typical nosey woman! )

Ive been to Ark (or whatever its called) near Gillingham ( next to the Wyevale garden centre) not impressed by them (v expensive and other bad points...which they now know about via email!)

so where else is there?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Vanishing World.


----------



## Kerriebaby (May 12, 2009)

oooh...wheres that?


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

herne bay ct6 7dj on the same estate as wild wood animal park or at least thats what i have heard:2thumb:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

but if you want anything in particular animal wise let me know


----------



## lizzard boy13 (Jul 24, 2009)

:lol2:
There's also canterbury exotics
( but vanishing world is better! )
:lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## *Liil-Roo* (Oct 15, 2009)

*Graft green garden centre just past maidstone *

*Does loads of reptile stuff but actual reptiles are expensive!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

lizzard boy13 said:


> :lol2:
> There's also canterbury exotics
> ( but vanishing world is better! )
> :lol2: :2thumb:


lol much better!


----------

